# "emerge --config =dspam-3.10.2-r1" failure message

## NotExcessive

Hi all;

I'm building a new mail server and when I go to configure dspam with emerge --config =dspam-3.10.2-r1, I get the error message pkg_config() is not defined: 'dspam-3.10.2-r1.ebuild'

The file pkg-config is in /usr/bin, and $PATH contains /usr/bin. What am I missing?

----------

## hydrapolic

pkg_config refers to the section in ebuild that is used to configure a program. As far as I see, dspam-3.10.2-r1.ebuild does not contain any pkg_config section so it has nothing to configure via the ebuild. Why do you think you should run emerge --config dspam ?

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/ebuild-writing/functions/pkg_config/index.html

----------

## NotExcessive

I hadn't realised that part had been dropped from dspam. It's been years since I built it last, and I remember the first thing you had to do back then was to run --configure so you could tell it which db you wanted to use. I just assumed you still had to do that.

----------

